# First red on Fly!!!! Tampa Bay, Fl



## jared_simonetti (Jul 17, 2006)

Got out today and it was glass out. Started poling wasn't seeing much but after poling 30mins i started to see a few, but wasn't getting any shots them, then i came up on a oyster bar and there big mama was, she missed it 3 times then i finally got the hook stuck. She ate a small shrimp fly, measured 31" im hooked on fly fishing now and its only been 3 months, I can't wait to get back out there tomorrow !!!


----------



## davekelly (Dec 14, 2009)

KUDOS
Some thing like that can be very addictive.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Good deal,nice red!


----------



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

There is no cure for that addiction.....

btw, what kind of boat you got there? Looks like something I might be interested in.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Great job! That's a big red for your very first one.


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jul 17, 2006)

Its a gheenoe highsider i rebuilt. Very economical and great for 1 person.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

That thing must haul *** with a 15 on the back.


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice red !! nice skiff !! 

.....


----------

